# menards repaint



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

We have been asked to repaint the deck and concrete walls in a menards ware house. One guy claims he will power wash the deck. Problem is there is dry wall..insulation...lumber..even dry wall mud in there....manager agrees with me it is a bad idea...any other ideas from you guys? 
Also they will be fully operational during the painting....they claim they will work with us clearing out the bays....sounds like a head ache...but you know me..lol...no walking away especially when its
60, 000 sq ft... one of these jobs is buying me a new truck sooner or later.....


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Blow it off with a compressor.

You could also vacuum it.


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

Use leaf blower with small tip. They work great


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

wouldn't the paint sprayer blow off the dust?:whistling2:


----------

